# Beyond Kenpo



## Kirk (Nov 20, 2002)

Anyone ever heard of/seen these tapes?

The tapes feature Joseph Simonet, and Addy Hernandez,
whoever they are.


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Anyone ever heard of/seen these tapes?
> 
> ...



Yep,

He is a high ranking Tracy's black belt with extensive filipino martial arts experience. Vol 1 deals primarily with showing techniques empty hand, w/ stick and then with a knife from various really cool angles. He does that through out. Vol 2 is basically Hubud and shows various methods of moving in and out of techniques and locks. He's a solid dude with some speed. To get hit by him would be some bad ju ju for sure. He's using old Kenpo, but supplementing it with Silat/Kuntao concepts and asking that people remain open minded in their pursuit of knowledge (that I agree with). Their ok, but I'm not making any recommendations...just answering your question. 

jb:asian:


----------



## warriorsage (Nov 21, 2002)

I enjoyed his tapes. Good flow drills. I especially liked the lock flow drill. David German also has a good lock flow drill that he calls slip set. Mr. German's tapes are available through Panther and probably his website too.

As for recommendations, I would highly recommend the new tape from Zach Whitson, "Kenpo Counterpoint." In contrast to "Beyond Kenpo", Mr. Whitson's tape provides a great way to practice flow and sensitivity using  *Kenpo Techniques* AND it teaches how to recognize that point in a technique where you are most susceptible to a counter. Although I'm just starting to work the drills (there are 16 technique drills that eventually all fit together into one big drill), I think it is a great idea. I also like the way the video is filmed, up close and personal. I felt like I was getting a private lesson from Mr. Whitson.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warriorsage _
> 
> *As for recommendations, I would highly recommend the new tape from Zach Whitson, "Kenpo Counterpoint."  *



My tape is already on order


----------



## KENPOJOE (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warriorsage _
> 
> *I enjoyed his tapes. Good flow drills. I especially liked the lock flow drill. David German also has a good lock flow drill that he calls slip set. Mr. German's tapes are available through Panther and probably his website too.
> 
> As for recommendations, I would highly recommend the new tape from Zach Whitson, "Kenpo Counterpoint." In contrast to "Beyond Kenpo", Mr. Whitson's tape provides a great way to practice flow and sensitivity using  Kenpo Techniques AND it teaches how to recognize that point in a technique where you are most susceptible to a counter. Although I'm just starting to work the drills (there are 16 technique drills that eventually all fit together into one big drill), I think it is a great idea. I also like the way the video is filmed, up close and personal. I felt like I was getting a private lesson from Mr. Whitson. *



Hi Ron!
Nice to "cyber" see you!
Joe Simonet was kind enough to give me copies of both of his "Beyond Kenpo" videos for my TV show when I was filming interviews for the "Gathering of the Eagles 2" in Las Vegas,Nevada. I enjoyed both tapes for their reference to the Tracy Kenpo foudation and elaborating on the lock flow elements as well.
Thank you for mentioning Mr. German and the "Slipping Set" as well. I'll tell you an interesting story about both men and the GOTE2....
Mr. German was talking to Mr. Simonet at some point during the weekend about lock flow and grappling in general and as Mr. German has emblazoned on his T shirts "you send 'em, we bend'em!" ,so, as we say in kenpo, "to feel is to believe!"  So, Mr. German demonstrated aspects of the T.A.I. system on Mr. Simonet and he must have made quite an impression because at the TGOTE2 banquet, Mr Simonet had this to say "I'd like to thank Mr. David German, Who [with his skill] took me from 7th degree black belt to white belt in [a matter of ] 20 minutes!". 
I do not mention this story to downgrade Mr. Simonet in any way,shape and or form. Rather, it is to compliment him on his honesty and candor, and his new found respect and appreciation of Mr. German and his art, as well as Mr. Simonet's open-mindedness and willingness to learn from all sources in a never ending journey for knowledge!
IMHO, Mr. German has the smoothest transitions from Kenpo into the grappling arts that i've ever seen in 34 years of training in the martial arts. I recently had him do a New England tour at a series of Martial Arts studios throughout Massachusetts and Rhode Island, as well as a demonstration at the World Martial Arts Federation tournament in Boston,MA. He also completed a NEW series of Videos on Chin na, as well as a video on TAI extentions and elaboaration on the Ed Parker Yellow belt techniques! Theses tapes will be available shortly through www.davidgerman.com
Unfortunately, I have not had the pleasure of meeting and/or working with Zack Whitson.But, I am looking forward to meeting him sometime in the near future.
BTW, how do you get his tape?
Thank you for your time,
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE
www.rebeloskenpokarate.com
http://members.aol.com/kenpojoe/
:::Getting off my soapbox now:::
:soapbox:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 21, 2002)

Got home early from work today, I have been watching, Beyond Kenpo tape and David German's Kenpo-jujutsu connection tape. Both are good tapes.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KENPOJOE _
> 
> *.
> BTW, how do you get his tape?
> *



You can email him at: zwhitson@preferred.com



> _Originally posted by KENPOJOE _
> *.
> I hope that I was of some service,
> *



To me you were, thank you.


----------

